# skull neck mechanics



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been trying to get my bucky head to turn and tilt and I just can't rap my head around the mechanics of it. The neck seams to small to house what needs to be there for steady support. Can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

The mechanics for head movement are actualy in the skull. Try a search for "animated skull" or "talking bucky". There are several good tutorials out there for doing just what you're looking for. Here are a couple of them...
http://www.socalhalloween.com/html/the_talking_skull.html
http://sprawlingdelusions.com/Projects/AnimatedSkeleton/SkeletonMain.htm


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------

